# Big newb. needs help



## Heather9 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have no experience on guns, Ive shot 3 different kinds before but just for fun.. Anyways to the point. I need someone or some people to pretty much tell me everything I need to know about getting a gun. I was curoius what are some good choices for beginners, also im kind of small and weak so nothing that will push me back or hurt my fingers.. Also im not sure of how to obtain one or get a lisence and so forth, Im kind of embarrased to ask all these questions probably seem stupid, but im just looking for advice. I really dont like revolvers, I think I would prefer a glock. Anyways any help or information would really be much appreciate.. Thank you :smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Regarding licensing etc. a lot of it depends on what state you are in. You are 21 or older correct?

Start reading over this: Selecting a Handgun for Self Defense
It's hard to beat a Glock, while the Glock 19 is a little larger than the Glock 26 it is easier to manipulate than the smaller pistol.


----------



## mikld (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome. I've been shooting handguns for over 30 years so I sometimes forget what it's like to be new to guns. If I were to start today I'd look up an NRA Basic Firearms Safety Course. Best start to learning good, safe habits handling firearms. They teach how to pick up a gun and how to hold it, and handle one safely. My wife just finished a class two weeks ago. She thought it was great. Go to gunshops and ask about NRA classes (I would only take a class from NRA certified instructors because you'll know that they know what they're talking about, and not from any self proclaimed "expert"). For a first handgun, you really can't beat a double action revolver, unless you want the "cool factor" of shooting a black gun like the guys on TV. I'd suggest a .22 lr. for starts. Not too many ammo options to confuse the new shooter and easy on the recoil. Since you don't want a wheel gun, look at Ruger Mark III (or II) semi auto. Very good gun, very reliable, and accurate. Most of all, go slow, be safe, and enjoy!


----------



## Heather9 (Mar 31, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Regarding licensing etc. a lot of it depends on what state you are in. You are 21 or older correct?
> 
> Start reading over this: Selecting a Handgun for Self Defense
> It's hard to beat a Glock, while the Glock 19 is a little larger than the Glock 26 it is easier to manipulate than the smaller pistol.


Ok thank you for the link, and yes im 21. Im not sure if it was a glock 19, or maybe 21 that I held but I had a little trouble reaching the trigger on it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Heather9 said:


> Ok thank you for the link, and yes im 21. Im not sure if it was a glock 19, or maybe 21 that I held but I had a little trouble reaching the trigger on it.


My wife has the same trouble with Glocks, if you wait until the 4th Generation Glock 19 is out, it may be better. The Glock 21 is pretty thick, there are some newer versions called the G21SF that have a reduced grip circumference that may be easier to handle, but the Glock 19 is a good gun to start with in your research.

What state do you live in?


----------



## Heather9 (Mar 31, 2010)

mikld said:


> Welcome. I've been shooting handguns for over 30 years so I sometimes forget what it's like to be new to guns. If I were to start today I'd look up an NRA Basic Firearms Safety Course. Best start to learning good, safe habits handling firearms. They teach how to pick up a gun and how to hold it, and handle one safely. My wife just finished a class two weeks ago. She thought it was great. Go to gunshops and ask about NRA classes (I would only take a class from NRA certified instructors because you'll know that they know what they're talking about, and not from any self proclaimed "expert"). For a first handgun, you really can't beat a double action revolver, unless you want the "cool factor" of shooting a black gun like the guys on TV. I'd suggest a .22 lr. for starts. Not too many ammo options to confuse the new shooter and easy on the recoil. Since you don't want a wheel gun, look at Ruger Mark III (or II) semi auto. Very good gun, very reliable, and accurate. Most of all, go slow, be safe, and enjoy!


Wow ok thanks a lot. And see the problem is, my local gunshops are full of People who think they are bada**es and I always feel like they are misleading. Lol I really dont care about the cool factor, whatever is best for me so I can feel protected, but yeah i just cant get into the wheel guns. Im going to check out the 22 you suggested. So the Nra basic safety course. Ok im going to look that up, I appreciate it


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Heather9 said:


> Also im not sure of how to obtain one or get a lisence and so forth
> 
> 
> VAMarine said:
> ...


We really need to know where you are to give you any info on this. Purchase laws vary greatly from State to State. Also in some States only certain guns are legal for sale (State Gov. published list) so that can make a difference in what we suggest.


----------



## Heather9 (Mar 31, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> My wife has the same trouble with Glocks, if you wait until the 4th Generation Glock 19 is out, it may be better. The Glock 21 is pretty thick, there are some newer versions called the G21SF that have a reduced grip circumference that may be easier to handle, but the Glock 19 is a good gun to start with in your research.
> 
> What state do you live in?


I live in Va. Yeah it must have been the 21 then because when the guy showed me it I already new it wasnt good for me. it was real big and heavy.. I told him I was looking for something that could fit in my purse and he got all crazy and told me to not put it in there .. and then proceeds to show me another gun that was wayy too big. lol I have no help here.


----------



## Heather9 (Mar 31, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> We really need to know where you are to give you any info on this. Purchase laws vary greatly from State to State. Also in some States only certain guns are legal for sale (State Gov. published list) so that can make a difference in what we suggest.


I live in Va


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe a word of advice.....

When one of these "god-complexed, know-it-all gun shop salesman" sees you in their store, and perceives that you may know less about guns than they do.... then it is open season for them.

Do yourself a favor, and stay outta there. Do tons of online research, reading about the differences in calibers, action styles, and manufacturers. Get a good feel for the direction you want to go in your first gun purchase, then head back in when you know what you do, and don't, want to be sold on.

It will help you greatly when you can go in there with a little better direction than what you already have. And take *everything* those guys say with a grain of salt!! So many of them are unable to admit when they are unsure about the facts, so they'll just pass their opinion off as truth.

Good luck!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Heather9 said:


> I live in Va


Nothing special there. Fill out the form at the dealer, show your ID, they call in for a background check , pay your money and leave with your gun. The only limitation is one handgun purchase in 30 days (unless you have a concealed permit).

The only "license" is the permit to carry concealed.


----------



## Heather9 (Mar 31, 2010)

YFZsandrider said:


> Maybe a word of advice.....
> 
> When one of these "god-complexed, know-it-all gun shop salesman" sees you in their store, and perceives that you may know less about guns than they do.... then it is open season for them.
> 
> ...


You are deffinitly right and thank you. Ive been to two and as soon as I walk in that whole "im the shi*" look comes on there face, so I dont even bother asking them for help or advice anymore. Ive been doing a lot of research lately and learned a little, but sometimes the internet sites are too confusing because they act like everyone is a pro already. But I think so far Ive gotton what I need out of this forum, Im visiting the correct site for safe gun handeling and learning some things. so thank you all.


----------



## Heather9 (Mar 31, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> Nothing special there. Fill out the form at the dealer, show your ID, they call in for a background check , pay your money and leave with your gun. The only limitation is one handgun purchase in 30 days (unless you have a concealed permit).
> 
> The only "license" is the permit to carry concealed.


Wow okay so I didnt know it was that easy. Yeah I deff plan on carrying this gun with me a lot so Ill need that, The guy in the store told me something different but he was a loser anyways so that helps me out. Thanks.


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Hi Heather*

Welcome to the DC Forum from th 1st State, Delaware. You can ask about any questions regarding firearms on this forum and get some good information.

If you look at the Glocks and they don't fit right try the Springfield Armory XD-9 Sub Compact and see how that feels. Just a suggestion. Good luck!!!:smt1099


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Heather9 said:


> Wow okay so I didnt know it was that easy. Yeah I deff plan on carrying this gun with me a lot so Ill need that, The guy in the store told me something different but he was a loser anyways so that helps me out. Thanks.


Heather: If you are a small person with small hands...I suggest you look at a S&W MP model 9c. Its not only small..it has interchangle grips ( that come with it) to accomodate various size hands. My own is in 9MM.


----------



## Heather9 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sully2 said:


> Heather: If you are a small person with small hands...I suggest you look at a S&W MP model 9c. Its not only small..it has interchangle grips ( that come with it) to accomodate various size hands. My own is in 9MM.


OK i will thanks a lot! :mrgreen:


----------



## Heather9 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hiram25 said:


> Welcome to the DC Forum from th 1st State, Delaware. You can ask about any questions regarding firearms on this forum and get some good information.
> 
> If you look at the Glocks and they don't fit right try the Springfield Armory XD-9 Sub Compact and see how that feels. Just a suggestion. Good luck!!!:smt1099


K cool, and thank you


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

why not get a smith and wesson 38special revolver
you said you are firsst starting out and a revolver is quite simple to operate
my wife is small and weak and cannot rack the slide on many of my semiautomatics
with most 38 special revolvers today they can be loaded with very light loads all the way up to a "+P" load
that isn't as powerful as a 357 magnum (which is the same diameter but longer) but for starting out you don't want to shoot a magnum round for a long time
and if you get the concealed carry liscense (a course is required) a 38 special revolver in a purse is ok to carry


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Heather, 

In VA you need two pieces of ID, not just one. One must have a photo, the other can be your voter's registration, vehicle registration or even a bill, just so long as your name and address match what's on your picture ID. Some places will be funny about the bills etc, so plan on bringing your voters registration or vehicle registration.

Also, where in VA do you live? I lived in Lynchburg for a while and I know most of the shops from the central part of the state and west and have good contacts for points east.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, the VA State Police Website has a pretty good list of firearms info and links to the actual VA code, take some time and read over it. Any questions you may have, feel free to ask.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

lol, I like the title, "big newb" and then later goes to specify small hands, 

the bases for what you need to do to get a gun and carry one have been covered, congrat's on living in virginia, everything gun related is pretty lax there. when I get back from this deployment I'll be back to my base there and be working on the same thing's you are now so I've been researching the same stuff and found this site to be monumentally helpful. 

as for small hands there are tons of handguns out there designed for carry, which are smaller than other's so as you prevent "printing" or showing through clothing when carrying concealed. when you begin looking for a specific handgun look out for such catchwords as carry, less printing, thin, ect, because not only will these be likely better for carrying, but they'll also be smaller than non-carry designed counterparts and therefor more likely to fit your hands. my mom has a small taurus 9mm and it feels like a toy in my hands, my ring finger fits into a groove on the magazine, and my pinky has no where to go at all. 

walther and ruger both make some pretty small and well regarded "pocket/purse" carry guns, I would give them a look. I'm personally looking at them for being an ankle carry secondary weapon, cause something much larger will be on my hip. there's lots out there, it's a huge market, just keep looking, find something that interests you, find a range near you that has that weapon, feel it, fire it, and pass judgement, is it for you or not? 

it is advised to take a biginers weapons course at your local firing range AND, sorry to say, NOT to carry in your purse. someone theifs your purse and now not only is some badguy out there a bit richer, has your id, credit cards, but now he's also armed with a weapon someone else owns. besides you put your purse down sometimes, or leave it somewhere, you want a weapon on your person at all times and since your hand is somewhat conflictive you've got to go somewhere more covered and less sightly. there are a myriad of carry options and that needs to be researched just as much as what weapon to choose before you actually go out and get one. 

there's a saying, I've mostly only heard it in the military, that goes "Proper Prior Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance". Yes, it's alliteration gone a little too far, but it's very true.


----------



## mikld (Jun 20, 2009)

Heather9 said:


> Wow ok thanks a lot. And see the problem is, my local gunshops are full of People who think they are bada**es and I always feel like they are misleading. Lol I really dont care about the cool factor, whatever is best for me so I can feel protected, but yeah i just cant get into the wheel guns. Im going to check out the 22 you suggested. So the Nra basic safety course. Ok im going to look that up, I appreciate it


You're just as good as they are! They just think they know more than you. Just walk up to the olders guy behind the counter and say "I'm looking for an NRA beginner's course, can you tell me where to find one?" If he gives you a line of sh*#, just say thanks and walk out. You can find decient folks aquainted with the shooting sports everywhere (even Los Angeles). If that don't suit your style check NRA online for classes near you, or the phone number for a Friends of NRA local rep.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Heather, check out Hickok45 on you tube, he has tons of videos that will answer alot of your questions....he speaks very down to earth and for a novice shooter he can help you alot...I believe the guy at the shop who freaked out when you mentioned putting your gun in your purse is of tthe opinion that its not very safe...people steal pocketbooks and unless your have it with you 100% of the time you are taking a chance.... depends on you, but its something to think about....


----------



## Heather9 (Mar 31, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Heather,
> 
> In VA you need two pieces of ID, not just one. One must have a photo, the other can be your voter's registration, vehicle registration or even a bill, just so long as your name and address match what's on your picture ID. Some places will be funny about the bills etc, so plan on bringing your voters registration or vehicle registration.
> 
> Also, where in VA do you live? I lived in Lynchburg for a while and I know most of the shops from the central part of the state and west and have good contacts for points east.


Ok Ill make sure to remember that, I got to get my new adress on my license, and I live in hampton Va, I know theres more shops around that are probably no as bad as the ones ive been too I just got to look around. thanks


----------



## Heather9 (Mar 31, 2010)

Gunners_Mate said:


> lol, I like the title, "big newb" and then later goes to specify small hands,
> 
> the bases for what you need to do to get a gun and carry one have been covered, congrat's on living in virginia, everything gun related is pretty lax there. when I get back from this deployment I'll be back to my base there and be working on the same thing's you are now so I've been researching the same stuff and found this site to be monumentally helpful.
> 
> ...


Yeah im not going to put it in my purse, Im very clumsy and Ive left my purse in a lot of places. even though if I had a gun in it, Id probably be more careful, but im not taking the chance. And no i dont want such a small gun that feels like a toy, its not because the looks, but the ones Ive held just were too small for me i need a decent sized one. And the problem is, I dont know where else to put it if I can fit it in my purse, I know that there are straps to put it on my side under cloths or behind lower back, ive seen, but I dont want it poking out and being that noticable.. I dont wear that big of shirts like guys can lol. hmm. and to put on on ankle dont it have to be real small.?


----------



## Heather9 (Mar 31, 2010)

MonsterB said:


> Heather, check out Hickok45 on you tube, he has tons of videos that will answer alot of your questions....he speaks very down to earth and for a novice shooter he can help you alot...I believe the guy at the shop who freaked out when you mentioned putting your gun in your purse is of tthe opinion that its not very safe...people steal pocketbooks and unless your have it with you 100% of the time you are taking a chance.... depends on you, but its something to think about....


Cool thanks, Ive been on youtube searching about info on guns, Ill check his channel out thanks  and your right, I dont think Ill keep it in my purse.


----------



## Heather9 (Mar 31, 2010)

mikld said:


> You're just as good as they are! They just think they know more than you. Just walk up to the olders guy behind the counter and say "I'm looking for an NRA beginner's course, can you tell me where to find one?" If he gives you a line of sh*#, just say thanks and walk out. You can find decient folks aquainted with the shooting sports everywhere (even Los Angeles). If that don't suit your style check NRA online for classes near you, or the phone number for a Friends of NRA local rep.


Lol, One day I probably will know more than they do about guns, I find them very interesting. But yeah I think I just havn't been to the right shop yet, Ive only been to two. Ill find one, and Im looking into courses so I think I'll be okay especially since Ive been on this site, Ive learned a lot


----------

